# OK I need 1 already bagged Mk4 in MI...



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey everyone, I need 1 already bagged Mk4 in MI. Close to the Lansing area would be great. But will take what we can. We will need your car for 1 week. In return you will get a upgraded kit. No management upgrade. 

LET ME KNOW ASAP!!!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I knew I should have bought my girlfriend a kit :banghead: She just left East Lansing last week. Something tells me the new mk4 XL's are coming out!! Lucky guy or gal whoever gets picked. GL :thumbup:

I posted this on MIVE for you too


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn that would have been sweet!!! 

We have something up our sleeve's for sure...

Thanks for the post on Mive.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Just spoke to Brian about an hour ago.

Were in Buffalo, so it isnt a terrible drive.

I hope this works out!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

send me a set now theyll be on for waterfest!!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the point is to have the car at Air lift so they can make final adjustments and also take pictures for commercial purposes. Just a guess though.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

msuzuki126 said:


> :thumbup:


x2

more info naoo.


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

i am ready to buy when this fine tuning is done so please get to it and bust that ish out quick!!!!

cant wait.....


----------



## dmise (Sep 2, 2008)

mk4 XLs....can it be a dream come true?! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Keep up the good work Jesse :beer:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

My money is burning a hole in my savings account waiting for these..


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

Do Werk said:


> My money is burning a hole in my savings account waiting for these..


Fact

i gotta stay focused but there is so many other cool things i could buy. I;ll hold out but idk how much longer i cannnnnnnnnn


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

I am so excited for XL's to come out. I just wish the money I have been saving could go to that and not moving.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

when do you need it for a week?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Well guys don't spend your money!!! These will be coming out soon!!! That amazing air lift ride, and now the ability to lay your car the *uck out!!! Oh yeah, they are also made in MICHIGAN!!!

These will surely be sick!!!

Braden send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Any info on when its going to be released and if there's going to be any sort of group buy or if its just getting sold on aac and bagriders? Same pricing?


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

shot you an email jesse


----------



## dmise (Sep 2, 2008)

no more drilling into our strut towers?!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope they keep the current strut mounts...


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

They're so legit. The drilling is so easy.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

We are going back and fourth on this upper mount now. We might make it where there is o drilling involved. It's only, to make this kit super low. No worries, we know how to make it work correctly with a factory bearing and you won't even have to trim it. We will also have the other kit available for the guys that like the added handling and comfort from our own upper mount design.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

I wish you would just keep the mount


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Can I send my old (never driven on) units back to be modified? I will pay for it, just really want to have the ability to lay it out a bit more. BIG QUESTION... What will the lift be on these? Same as standard, if not, how much lower?


----------



## Matomic27 (Aug 4, 2010)

anyone heard any new news about a release date or a group buy yet>?


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

Matomic27 said:


> anyone heard any new news about a release date or a group buy yet>?


x2


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

x3333333


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

Im am so ready for the no drilling required upper mount!!!!

I cant wait for these!!!!!!!!


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

ehh i like the soild three bolt mount to the strut tower much better myself, ill be disappointed if its a bushing, bearing, setup.

:thumbup:


----------



## Matomic27 (Aug 4, 2010)

i hope someone posts a date soon, i'm gonna end up getting something different if they don't have a date since i dont have the patience to wait, i really want airlift though, since they are here in the US and probably pretty easy to get ahold of...grrrrrrr


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

I heard towards the end of september. Maybe in time for h20 but if not then soon after.


----------



## Matomic27 (Aug 4, 2010)

i just broke down and emailed Airlift Customer Service and a girl there named Chelsea O'Donnell.
got an email back she said they plan on releasing the Airlift XL MKIV Slam Series towards the end of November
guess its Bag over coil until then.:banghead:


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

atleast you have air...im stuck slammed on vmaxx lol


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Bork said:


> atleast you have air...im stuck slammed on vmaxx lol


I'm stuck on coils for the time being too. I just gave out and ordered their current struts. I'll make them work.


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

Matomic27 said:


> i just broke down and emailed Airlift Customer Service and a girl there named Chelsea O'Donnell.
> got an email back she said they plan on releasing the Airlift XL MKIV Slam Series towards the end of November
> guess its Bag over coil until then.:banghead:


sadface, i hope she just said that.


----------

